# Televisor Samsung sin imagen pero con sonido



## maykel (Oct 16, 2010)

Buen dia señores de FE, agradeciendo la existencia de este espacio les informo que estoy comenzando con esto de la electronica, estoy comenzando mi carrera de Ingenieria, pero poseo algunos conocimientos algunos empiricos y otros de academia ya que soy tecnico medio en electricidad industrial y desde hace 6 años Ing. en redes, pero actualmente tengo un problemita con mi tv samsung Bio2000 y como quiero adquirir experiencia en la electronica, que mejor que plantearle el problema a expertos y no tan expertos pero con mejores conocimientos que yo para ir aprendiendo, el caso con mi tv es la siguiente, el televisor al prenderlo puede que de imagen como puede que no, pero si se escucha el sonido del programa que se este transmitiendo, cuando da imagen, comienza a ponerse oscura poco a poco hasta que se torna totalmente negro pero el sonido continua sin problemas, algunos me dicen que es el fly back, pero se que la manipulacion del fly back necesita de ciertos protocolo mayormente por seguridad, mis preguntas son: ¿Sera este un problema del fly black?, ¿Como puedo determinar que no es otro circuito si no el fly back?, y de ser el fly back ¿Como debo operar de manera segura con este componente para solucionar el problema?, si algun usuario del foro puede ayudarme con instrucciones o con enlaces sobre la solucion a la falla lo agradeceria mucho, a su vez, estoy a la orden en lo que computación soporte tecnico, redes, administracion de redes concierne..


----------



## nestorgaudier (Nov 8, 2010)

resolda todos los contactos del socalo de la pantalla si la falla persiste vas a tener que cambiar esa pantalla..


----------



## eLBARDOS (Nov 8, 2010)

Algun enlaze`para que te de la falla con exactitud. No creo!, podria ser cualquier componente. Recomendaria que trabajes en el zocalo del tv. Yo tenia igual una samsung bio con el horizontal dañado y problemas con correcion E/w el problema fue como acomodar las tarjetas ya que incluyen dos y son grande. Pero para que te des una idea te adjunto un boletin de dicha marca. 


saludos Ing.  Suerte!

no olvide comentar que solucion dio para resolver el problema del Tv.


----------

